# 3 does and a button buck



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Shot 3 does and a button buck already this season, sent one to sportsmen against hunger, letting it cool down a little then going after the buck, all shot with a horton crossbow and grim raper broadheads none went more than 40yds, thanks to horton getting my bow back to me before the season started , great company, did a great job replacing the limbs, shot it when i got it back didnt have to readjust the scope at all


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A button buck after three does????????????????????????????


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> A button buck after three does????????????????????????????


 more like, crossbow/button buck?????????????? i would think you could see the buttons through the "guns" scope


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Night Magic! Way to put the smackdown on 'em! I love my Horton Crossbow. Now you can concentrate on the rut hunt. Should be heating up in a couple weeks. Good luck!


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

sounds like a couple of you have a problem with shooting a button buck, it happen to be the second deer in the line up this season i have a comitment to the farmer i hunt for, if its brown its down, this is why i have permission to hunt this property, need to keep the #s low, sorry if you have a problem with it, they taste just as good as the others, but since we have been keeping the #s down we are seeing some real nice bucks there


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the good season so far.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

"Get'r Done!" Nice!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I see no problem with a button buck being harvested and really don't get why some people take the "holier than thou" stance on it. As the original poster mentioned his intent is to thin the herd...period. It seems to me that he has been pretty successful thus far. I guess if he were hunting on the property of the folks complaining then he may have some explaining to do but otherwise I am fine with it.

Congrats on the season so far Night Magic. Now go find yourself a nice buck!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

plenty of people on the farm I hunt have shot a button buck, sometimes there as big as the does and show no signs of being a "Buck" at all. it's not like you can ask the deer to stand up and show you his junk. It's happen's!Half the time until the deer is on the ground you can't tell what it is. you assume it's a Doe but until you look between those legs. Hey as long as there are no spots on its side or it's got milk on the side of the mouth. it's fair game if your thinning the herd!


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Great job on your season so far. Glad to hear somone is getting shots off.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

shot1buck said:


> plenty of people on the farm I hunt have shot a button buck, sometimes there as big as the does and show no signs of being a "Buck" at all. it's not like you can ask the deer to stand up and show you his junk. It's happen's!Half the time until the deer is on the ground you can't tell what it is. you assume it's a Doe but until you look between those legs. Hey as long as there are no spots on its side or it's got milk on the side of the mouth. it's fair game if your thinning the herd!


Lol thats funny right there I dont care who you are
"Hey deer show me your junk so if I know to shoot you or not"
Sorry I am easily amused I got a kick out of this.
I have an Apple farm I hunt with the same agreement.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the deer so far for the year ! Regardless what they are , they all taste great on the grill or in the crockpot !!!!!! 

What Grim Reaper broadheads are you using ???? Just switched to them this year , and havent heard alot about them .


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

using 2inch cutting dia 3 blade, awsome broadheads, wont use anything else


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't see what the problem is. I have limited time to hunt and would take a button buck with my cross bow. I would do it even if o had already bagged three does. I use every deer I shoot so to each their own choices. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this little button (hes there, about dead center, just abouve that log. im 30 feet up.lol.) has been by my stand 2 weeks in a row, i mess with him with "the can" im going south deer hunting this comming week, but if hes around me next week, hes gonna be jerky and slim jims. nice job on your season so far NIGHT MAGIC.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Well I had a post on here but it must have made someone mad. Congrats on the deer. Anyone making fun of it and crossbows needs to grow up... 

Sent from my EVO 4G


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I cant believe some of the things people say on this site. I swear its like being back in high school again!!

I'm gonna make it a point to only fill my freezer this year with button bucks and in the spring I'm goin to finish filling it up with largemouth bass and I'm going to post all the pics here for you folks to see!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't forget musky lol. I agree it is like clockwork every year on certain issues. Waiting on the wild dog thread as it shows up every year also


BassBlaster said:


> I cant believe some of the things people say on this site. I swear its like being back in high school again!!
> 
> I'm gonna make it a point to only fill my freezer this year with button bucks and in the spring I'm goin to finish filling it up with largemouth bass and I'm going to post all the pics here for you folks to see!!!




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah it is getting bad with some of the comments, I'm considering either leaving this site all together or just communicating within the realm of PM's because no matter what the topic someone is going to rip you regardless.

Congrats to the OP for doing his part in thinning out a few antlerless deer!


----------

